# 5 Month old puppy pic



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sammy is a good looking boy. He has that feather on his tail coming in like Mav


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

He is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He is very handsome. My Vinnie will be 5 months on September 12th. How much does he way? He looks about the same size as Vinnie. Vinnie's almost 50 lbs.


----------



## rynhrst (Sep 7, 2012)

He weighs in just under 45lbs.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Love him..thanks for sharing


----------



## marleydog (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww very cute Marley will be 5 months in a couple of days and has just started to get the feathering on his tail


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sammy's adorable, love GR pups when they are this age, they're so cute.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Sammy's so cute. My Baxter is almost 5 months and is getting feathering too!


----------



## TuckersMum (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I can't believe how much bigger he is compared to my Tucker who is 5 months this week!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

My Vinnie is 5 months old today! I'll post a pic later.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------

